# Inca was 3 on sunday



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well the girls all got a bath just for Stinkys birthday. 










i made a peanut butter carrot cake for her with Philadelphia on it. 

















































Gypsy couldnt take her eyes off it lol































































[/


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Inca! 

I love the pictures. We'll have to make a cake for Benny for his birthday.


----------



## brazilianangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy birthday Inca!  
I love the cake you made, it was adorable! 
Looks like they all enjoyed the party


----------

